# maquina expendedora de snacks



## esozelec (Sep 12, 2010)

hola quisiera un  poco de ayuda en cuanto a este proyecto!!la verdad pensamos hacerlo de 5 distinto tipos de snacks.sin embargo usar 5motores seria muy costoso para nosotros y teniamos pensado hacerlo con dos motores uno que de el empuje de los snacks para que puedan salir y el otro que posicione a ese motor de acuerdo a la orden que reciba sobre cual producto quiere. que tipo de  motor es mejor??comentarios o sugerencias??ah para dar las ordenes a los motores y y decirles cuando detenerse pensabamos usar sensores y bueno para que el sistema decida como moverse debemos usar fpga.


----------



## javielchispas (Sep 12, 2010)

Si fueran un número mayor de productos, quizás lo entendiera, pero el ahorrarte 3 motorCITOS supondrá crear un sistema de posicionamiento complejo en relación al uso de un motor por cada espiral dispensadora. Teniendo en cuenta el necesario aumento de sensores, la mecánica adicional, el controlador más grande, y que será más incómoda de cara al usuario (tardará más tiempo en dar el producto) no veo el ahorro. Es más, lo veo incluso (mi opinión) un equipo menos amortizable si tenemos en cuenta el mantenimiento.

Aún así, si decidis equiparlo con un sólo motriz, podríais sopesar la idea de mover mediante correas a discos en todas las líneas y embragar para dar movimiento a la que corresponda mediante la fuerza de una bobina.

Saludos.


----------



## esozelec (Sep 12, 2010)

bueno creo tienes mucha razon en tu comentario!!y eso estuve pensando que seria algo complicado. dime que tipo de motores me recomendarias para esto??o que tipo de aparato mara el movimiento??


----------



## esozelec (Sep 14, 2010)

por casualidad alguien sabe si con un ULN2803 o un ULN2003 puedo progamarle el tiempo que quiero el motor este encendido??


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2010)

esozelec dijo:


> por casualidad alguien sabe si con un ULN2803 o un ULN2003 puedo progamarle el tiempo que quiero el motor este encendido??



 Ninguno de esos integrados programa *nada*, son simples Buffer´s de colector abierto.


----------



## DSP (Sep 14, 2010)

disculpen mi ignorancia, que es un snack??


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2010)

*Snacks *               .


----------



## esozelec (Sep 14, 2010)

fogonazo tienes razon, fui yo quien interprete mal la informacion, volvi a leer y son lo que tu dijiste. pero segun entrendo a traves de ellos puedo manejar el motor con ayuda de una pc. corrigeme si estoy equivocado porfa. y podrias decirme si con una fpga puedo darle la secuencia al motor paso paso a traves de la pc y los buffers.


----------



## Tratante (Sep 14, 2010)

Tu dispensadora de snacks entregara producto a cambio de dinero?

Sugerencia:

En lugar de controlar el tiempo mejor sensa la entrega del snack. Muchas maquinas que controlan el tiempo no dispensan el producto que se quedo al filo de la espiral.

Saludos


----------



## esozelec (Sep 14, 2010)

Bueno amigo nosotros pensamos mas en una maquina que pueda trabajar en una empresa u oficina por lo tanto el acceso a esta sera a partir de una contraseña donde se acumule tu deuda y luego la puedas pagar. sin embargo tenemos que usar fpga.estamos pensando usar motores paso a paso unipolares.que mas puedes aconsejarme. me gusta tu idea de sensar la entrega del producto. es que queremos aplicar electronica digital(fpga) y electronica aplicada(uso de CI´s) ya que son para esas clases que necesitamos el proyecto.


----------



## DSP (Sep 15, 2010)

Sugerencia: Pones 5 motores a paso o motoreductor con un sensor o encoder que te indique una posicion cero y a cada uno le pones un espiral. Los snacks se acomodan entre una espira y otra, para eso deben estar lo suficientemente distanciadas. por cada 360º que gire el motor debe caer un snack.

(Creo que eso ya lo he visto en algun lado)


----------



## Tratante (Sep 15, 2010)

Hola esozelec, dsp

La opcion mas simple es el uso de motoreductores y sensar la caida o entrega del producto.
Seguro vas a tener que poner un display y teclado para proporcionar el numero de empleado y su contraseña, tendras que usar un microcontrolador que te permita llevar la administracion, numeros de empleados y contraseñas, consumo, quizas limite maximo de consumo por empleado; periodicamente debes vaciar esta informacion y explotarla en alguna PC.

Asi que haciendo cuentas:

- Modulo de microcontrolador con interface RS232/USB para administrar la informacion de los empleados
- Teclado y display LCD
- 5 Salidas FET o Relevador para los motores
- 5 entradas para los sensores de entrega
- Fuente de poder

Saludos


----------



## esozelec (Sep 15, 2010)

lo que aun no me convence es la parte de los motoreductores, esa parte tenia pensado hacerlo con motores paso a paso del tipo unipolares y el sensor que sirva para detener el motor, sin embargo no estoy claro aun si puedo controlar el apagado encendido del motor paso a paso con un sensor. he estado leyendo pero es mi primera experiencia con motores.


----------



## Tratante (Sep 15, 2010)

Creeme que un motor con reductor de velocidad (motoreductor) es relativamente más barato y su control de encendido/apagado puede ser hasta un simple relevador.

Si usas el motor de pasos es mas rollo controlarlo, no tiene la potencia necesaria para impulsar directamente la espiral (si ya se, depende del tamaño y el voltaje aplicado).

...es solo una opinion.

Saludos


----------



## esozelec (Sep 15, 2010)

entiendo. pero estos motores con reductores de velocidad son motores de corriente alterna no??
bueno todas las opiniones son buenas y agradezco te tomes el tiempo para que incrementar mis conocimientos.

y bueno disculpen mi ignorancia como se conecta la espiral al motor??


----------



## esozelec (Sep 17, 2010)

gracias por todas las sugerencias. he decidido usar los motores dc. manejar la maquina con sensores y con tarjetas fpga.


----------



## DSP (Sep 18, 2010)

a lo que nos referimos (o me refiero yo) con motoreductor en este caso, es a un motor de CD que tiene acoplado un engranaje que reduce la velocidad y aumenta la fuerza. Son motorcitos pequeños y no muy caros como uno a pasos. Tiene la fuerza suficiente para que conectes la espiral directamente al eje del motor. La espiral es como un resorte de unas 2 o 3 pulgadas de diametro y con el espacio suficiente entre una espira y otra para que enmedio de éstas quepa un snack. Al girar la espiral los snacks se desplazan hasta que el mas lejano al motor cae. Tratante te recomendó sensar la caida del producto y me parece buena idea.


----------



## esozelec (Sep 18, 2010)

bueno amigos agradezco todos esos consejos, me han ayudado muchisimo y eso usare. motoreductores , sensor que se encargue de apagar los motores al momento indicado y bueno el corazon de la maquina sera una fpga con quien controlare todo el proceso. gracias por su ayuda ahora manos a la obra, les ire contando como me va y cualquier inquietud.gracias


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 19, 2010)

Solo una idea, yo usaria motoreductores de DC y sensaria la entrega del snack (si solo deseas sensar 1 cosa) no el tiempo ni el movimiento, claro si sensas la entega y las otras variables seria mejor, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## pepechip (Sep 19, 2010)

Hola 
El sensor que detecte la caida del producto puedes colocarlo de tal forma que detecte la caida de cualquiera de los 5 productos que utilices. 
Acuerdate de programarle un sistema de seguridad por si acaso el celula fotoelectrica que detecta la caida del producto sufriera alguna anomalia.


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 19, 2010)

Si quieres abaratar precios... puedes usar 1 motor cada 2 tipos de Snack, cuando el motor gire en un sentido arroja un snack y en el otro sentido el otro tipo de snack, esto es puramamente mecanico... 

si te interesa decime que te explico mas a fondo .


----------



## esozelec (Sep 20, 2010)

vale trick21 me gustaria un poco mas de explicacion sobre ello, ademas les cuento que estoy pensando en usar bandas para mover los productos, asi solo usare motores dc corientes e incluso solo activados por un rele sin usar pwm. lo que si es seguro que el controlador de mi circuito sera una fpga.

ah y bueno pienso usar un solo sensor que estara encargado de apagar cualquier motor que este encendido. el mecanismo de seguridad ira en la programacion de la fpga


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 24, 2010)

Disculpa la demora...

El mecanismo es un acople de dientes semicirculares... de un motor deribas 2 ejes (mediante poleas engranajes, lo que quieras) a cada uno de estos ejes le pones este acople de dientes semicirculares (dejo imagen adjunta), para un eje usas unos acoples de dientes de izqueirda y para el otro de dientes de derecha...

Lo que hara esto es que el eje 1 calze parte plana con plana mientras que el eje 2 calzaria parte circular con circular, en el caso de giro en sentido opuesto pasaria lo contrario.


Saludos


----------



## esozelec (Sep 25, 2010)

pues gracias amigo. tomare en cuenta tu idea. ya estoy en la etapa de simualacion. espero pronto comentarles mas de mi proyecto.


----------



## WudiWudi (Sep 25, 2010)

Algo sencillo seria, un motor paso a paso, un motor de dc, fotoresistencias con diodo laser (para el producto) y algun circuito de retencion sin PLC, si te interesa conocerlo, pues me avisas y ya 
esta muy sencillo, lo podria hacer con un par de 555, diodo laser de juguete, un  par de relays baratitos y ps los motores, mas el interfaz usuario maquina, que lo podrias hacer con compuertas logicas. facil 

una barrita dentada, el motor paso a paso la mueve (esto se configura a traves del 555 como monoestable) y cuando se detenga, el otro motor que es de DC el que se mueve rapido sin control tira el snack (que estaria alineado con el motor) y cuando cae el gansito atraviesa el laser que alumbra a la LDR y esto hace que se detenga todo el proceso y vuelva a como estaba, eso seria la retroalimentacion.


----------



## esozelec (Sep 25, 2010)

si lo se pero la interfaz , en fin todo el controlador del circuito sera hecho son fpga gracias por la idea me parece bien y eso del laser lo tenemos contemplado. como eran varios productos usaremos espejos para que con un solo sensor sea suficiente y bueno los reles tambien


----------



## WudiWudi (Sep 25, 2010)

pues solo con usar un laaser seria para que se reiniciara el sistema


----------



## esozelec (Sep 25, 2010)

ah, no pensamos meternos a mucho relajo de motor paso a paso. lo haremos con 5 dc normales y bueno solo variar ciertas cosas para que la velocidad no sea tanta


----------



## WudiWudi (Sep 25, 2010)

pues, con variar el ciclo de trabajo


----------



## esozelec (Sep 25, 2010)

exactamente!!!el ciclo de trabajo y todo listo..


----------



## esozelec (Oct 1, 2010)

alguien sabe cual es la frecuencia para que un motor trabaje bien???
ademas tengo problemas, me gustaria usar un bd131 para que active como switch para el motor pero no se si esa frecuencia de transicion que el bd131 tiene de 70Mhz es la frecuencia de cambio o de la señal que el piede recibir como maximo. alguna guia sobre ello


----------



## esozelec (Oct 1, 2010)

bueno ya no usare pwm. mi tutor pidio el sistema de posicionamiento que pensamos al inicio solamente trabajando con dos motores. cualquier sugerencia es aceptada yo por mi parte estare investigando como hacerlo para que todo funcione.


----------



## WudiWudi (Oct 2, 2010)

jaja 
la barrita dentada y un sondeo permanente (si, sensores o limit switch que al moverse la barrita, llegue al punto de activarlo y mostrarlo en una pantalla o un display de 7 segmentos)
ademas? cuantos productos vas a poner?
si pones 5 tienes que poner 5 bases de tiempo para poder mover la barrita
mi idea es esta:

pones un motor (el de la barrita dentada, que si son varios productos, puedes poner un aro en el que esten los productos y lo acoplas con un engrane al motor) y al seleccionar el articulo "gansito" se inicie un pulso de x duracion para que cuando se termine el pulso, el producto ya este en frente del otro motor (o un solenoide o un piston electrico o algo que pegue o empuje) y entonces se inicie el movimiento del mismo para aventar al gansito, ya cuando el gansito caiga, ponés un sensor (de inductancia, optico, lo que sea, lo prefiero optico por ser mas barato y menos complejo) para que este, reinicie el estado de la maquina.

que te parece?


----------



## esozelec (Oct 5, 2010)

pues me parece bien el problema en mi pais es muy dificil encontrar pistones y tantas cosas ademas como comente debo usar fpga asi que creo tendre que usar un sensor para cada linea de productos, en este caso optico, con el circuito usado para la luz automatica


----------



## josb86 (Abr 16, 2012)

veo que el post es algo viejo pero tengo una pregunta las maquinas de snacks comerciales ¿tienen un motor para cada producto?


----------

